# Things need to change



## drawrod (Aug 26, 2005)

My life is passing me by and although I know I have to make changes in order to live my life I often feel lonely and depressed. As I write this I waiting to be picked up to go to the supermarket and dread the thought of it since I very self-conscious about what people think about me, especially strangers. I often have at least one person say something horrible about me in public places and it hurts.

I am considered a shy person and even when I tried to break this label people still thought of me as quiet. My mother has a habit of telling everyone she meets her children are quiet and makes us sound like idiots and labels tend to stick.

Not being naturally extrovert means I care what people think and this has caused problems- I lost my friends, and the remaining few treated me badly and went out of their way to stop people wanting to know me by putting me down. Therefore I made a choice to leave them since they weren't really friends for purposely hurting me. 

By doing this I made a new start but for a long time I was scared of repercussions; and it contributed to me thinking no one wants to know me; people will hate me and I'm useless. There are other people and things have played a part, also.

I scared to mix with people and I often meet people(through work etc) who are rude, talk about me and criticise the way I look or for other reasons. Often people do not want to talk to me. I guess some people think I snobby and others probably think I'm not worth knowing.

I know I am intelligent- I've studied hard- that's one thing I have, but I realise I am not making the most of myself which depresses me. 

To cope with verbal abuse and anxiety, I avoided places where I was more likely to happen- such as clubs and pubs where I never seemed to fit in. It was a good strategy at the time, but now I worry about going to places. It has effected my job prospects, my relationships and it's time to do something about it.


----------



## drawrod (Aug 26, 2005)

My life is passing me by and although I know I have to make changes in order to live my life I often feel lonely and depressed. As I write this I waiting to be picked up to go to the supermarket and dread the thought of it since I very self-conscious about what people think about me, especially strangers. I often have at least one person say something horrible about me in public places and it hurts.

I am considered a shy person and even when I tried to break this label people still thought of me as quiet. My mother has a habit of telling everyone she meets her children are quiet and makes us sound like idiots and labels tend to stick.

Not being naturally extrovert means I care what people think and this has caused problems- I lost my friends, and the remaining few treated me badly and went out of their way to stop people wanting to know me by putting me down. Therefore I made a choice to leave them since they weren't really friends for purposely hurting me. 

By doing this I made a new start but for a long time I was scared of repercussions; and it contributed to me thinking no one wants to know me; people will hate me and I'm useless. There are other people and things have played a part, also.

I scared to mix with people and I often meet people(through work etc) who are rude, talk about me and criticise the way I look or for other reasons. Often people do not want to talk to me. I guess some people think I snobby and others probably think I'm not worth knowing.

I know I am intelligent- I've studied hard- that's one thing I have, but I realise I am not making the most of myself which depresses me. 

To cope with verbal abuse and anxiety, I avoided places where I was more likely to happen- such as clubs and pubs where I never seemed to fit in. It was a good strategy at the time, but now I worry about going to places. It has effected my job prospects, my relationships and it's time to do something about it.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 26, 2005)

I found this an interesting article:

http://open-mind.org/SP/Articles/1c.htm

You might give it a read and see how you feel it applies to you. Therapy is available for people who suffer from social phobias and avoidant personality disorder. If you feel that your fears of social situations are negatively impacting your life, you will probably benefit greatly from therapy to help you correct the situation.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 26, 2005)

I found this an interesting article:

http://open-mind.org/SP/Articles/1c.htm

You might give it a read and see how you feel it applies to you. Therapy is available for people who suffer from social phobias and avoidant personality disorder. If you feel that your fears of social situations are negatively impacting your life, you will probably benefit greatly from therapy to help you correct the situation.


----------



## drawrod (Aug 26, 2005)

*Thankyou*

Thankyou, this seems to be relevant to what I am experiencing.


----------



## drawrod (Aug 26, 2005)

*Thankyou*

Thankyou, this seems to be relevant to what I am experiencing.


----------

